# Warnung: Entnahmeverbot von Dorsch aus dem Hafen von Kopenhagen



## Waidbruder (28. Juni 2022)

Immerhin! Ich vermute bei uns in Deutschland gäbe es bei so einer Situation wahrscheinlich ein komplettes Angelverbot, da es keinen "vernünftigen Grund" mehr gibt dort zu angeln.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (28. Juni 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Aufgrund der hohen Quecksilberwerte ist es ab dem 1. Juli 2022 verboten, im Hafen von Kopenhagen gefangenen Dorsch mit nach Hause zu nehmen.
> 
> 
> Haltet Ihr das Entnahmeverbot für sinnvoll, oder sollte jeder Angler selbst entscheiden dürfen, wieviel dieser Fische er verzehren möchte? Schreibt es uns in die Kommentare!*


Schlecht kann man den Schutz der Menschen ja nicht finden, als finde ich es natürlich gut. Ein "sehr gut" gäbe es, wenn man auch noch etwas gegen die hohen Quecksilberwerte tun würde.


----------



## Tweak (28. Juni 2022)

Einerseits finde ich die Eigenverantwortung und Selbstbestimmung sehr wichtig aber angesichts der Möglichkeit das Menschen solchen Fisch unwissend geschenkt bekommen und das nicht für sich entscheiden können, ob sie solchen Fisch essen wollen doch recht vernünftig. Allerdings frage ich mich ob die Neubewertung der Quecksilberwerte Sinn machen weil ich nie von Betroffenen dieser Anreicherung gehört habe bzw der Folgen.


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Juni 2022)

Tweak schrieb:


> Allerdings frage ich mich ob die Neubewertung der Quecksilberwerte Sinn machen weil ich nie von Betroffenen dieser Anreicherung gehört habe bzw der Folgen.


Googel mal Minamata Krankheit.

Jürgen


----------



## eisblock (28. Juni 2022)

Ich finde es nur seltsam, dass im Kopenhagener Hafen kein Badeverbot besteht. Letztens kam erst eine (ich glaube) Mare TV Folge, in der lustig im Hafen geschwommen und gebadet wurde. Es gab Saunen mit Hafenabkühlung und was weiß ich noch. Es wurde das super saubere Hafenwasser gepriesen seit die Industrie dort raus ist. Ist Quecksilber bei äußerer Anwendung denn ungefährlich oder hat man erst jetzt herausgefunden, dass die Brühe da verseucht ist?


----------



## Mescalero (29. Juni 2022)

Vielleicht nimmt man über die Haut keine oder nur wenige dieser Stoffe auf, die sind ja im Wasser gelöst.


----------



## thanatos (29. Juni 2022)

Habe Minamatakrankheit gegoogelt - Japaner sind ja große Fischesser da kann ich mir schon 
Gesundheitsschäden vorstellen - in meiner beruflichen Laufbahn bin ich viel mit Giften in 
Berührung gekommen auch sehr viel mit Quecksilber , aus den Messgeräten wurde bei der Wartung oft 
verplempert - außer bei Zyanid habe ich mich nie merklich vergiftet .
Auf meinen Kippen steht auch - Rauchen ist tödlich - drauf -
ich rauche seit 68 Jahren und bin seit 63 Jahren Raucher seit 58 Jahren Starkraucher 
60 Zigaretten am Tag . Habe noch keine Krankheit davon bekommen ,daher bin
ich bei solchen Nachrichten immer etwas skeptisch .


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Juni 2022)

Mensch ohne die Raucherei hättest du vmtl das genetische Potenzial 120 zu werden.


----------



## Waidbruder (29. Juni 2022)

eisblock schrieb:


> Ich finde es nur seltsam, dass im Kopenhagener Hafen kein Badeverbot besteht. Letztens kam erst eine (ich glaube) Mare TV Folge, in der lustig im Hafen geschwommen und gebadet wurde. Es gab Saunen mit Hafenabkühlung und was weiß ich noch. Es wurde das super saubere Hafenwasser gepriesen seit die Industrie dort raus ist. Ist Quecksilber bei äußerer Anwendung denn ungefährlich oder hat man erst jetzt herausgefunden, dass die Brühe da verseucht ist?


Ich denke die Stoffe stecken im Sediment und reichern sich von dort in Muscheln, Garnelen, Würmer etc. an. Durch die Nahrungskette dann auf die grossen Fische. Allein schon durch die Strömung der Ostsee wird da kein stehender, verunreinigter Wasserkörper vorliegen.
An den grossen Flüssen Deutschlands ist Baden auch nicht explizit verboten, die Belastung der Fische ist aber auch bekannt.


----------



## thanatos (29. Juni 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mensch ohne die Raucherei hättest du vmtl das genetische Potenzial 120 zu werden.


mach mir keine Bange irgend wann will man doch seine Ruhe haben - ist eh mein letztes 
Event - hatte doch alles andere schon -


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. Juni 2022)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Ich denke die Stoffe stecken im Sediment und reichern sich von dort in Muscheln, Garnelen, Würmer etc. an. Durch die Nahrungskette dann auf die grossen Fische. Allein schon durch die Strömung der Ostsee wird da kein stehender, verunreinigter Wasserkörper vorliegen.
> An den grossen Flüssen Deutschlands ist Baden auch nicht explizit verboten, die Belastung der Fische ist aber auch bekannt.



Ist die gleiche Sache wie bei großen Wallern und Aalen. Die Aale, die in den großen Kanälen gefangen werden, sind eigentlich Sondermüll. Die entsprechenden Analysen sind alle bekannt.


----------

